# Amazon Releases New Open Source Implementation of TLS Protocol



## joepie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

> Amazon announced on Tuesday the availability of s2n, a new open source implementation of the Transport Layer Security (TLS) protocol that is designed to be simple, small, fast, and secure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More: http://www.securityweek.com/amazon-releases-new-open-source-implementation-tls-protocol

Just a server implementation, as far as I can tell, not a client implementation. Still, good news.


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 1, 2015)

wow only 6,000 lines of code vs 500k lines !


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 1, 2015)

> undergone three external security evaluations and penetration tests.


I remember reading an article where it was said that US government already knew about the heart bleed vulnerability and they didn't exposed it. S2N is just an infant and you never know how it safe it will be once it gets popular.


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

waqasskhalid said:


> I remember reading an article where it was said that US government already knew about the heart bleed vulnerability and they didn't exposed it. S2N is just an infant and you never know how it safe it will be once it gets popular.


While true, less code often translates into less bugs, and OpenSSL is already known for its... dubious code quality anyway.

It's certainly worth a shot, especially given the audits it has had. The kind of bugs that are missed in an audit, are usually the more subtle bugs introduced by overly verbose or poorly structured code.


----------

